# Laptop Windows 7



## Loveley209

How do I get internet working with feathering to my laptop Windows 7 . I have it hooked up it says it's perfect connection but it still doesn't allow me to access internet?


----------



## Loveley209

Teathering


----------



## Triple6

So you want to use your cell phone to provide internet to your laptop? If so what cell phone do you have? Most have a wireless hot spot feature for doing that without needing a cable, for some that's the only or easiest way to do it. Also note that some cell companies lock that feature out and require you to pay extra for it.


----------



## Loveley209

I have a Samsung galaxy 4 . It's says Its connected to my laptop. It also says the connection is excellent thanks for the reply I greatly appreciate your response!


----------



## Triple6

The phone shouldn't say it's connected to the laptop, the laptop should say that it is connect to the phone. Or how exactly are you connecting them?


----------



## TonyB25

Which device has the internet connection?


----------



## DaveBurnett

> Teathering


Sorry that just conjured up a picture of someone chewing their phone!!!

Tethering!!!


----------



## ashrich

Have you installed the correct bluetooth modem drivers for Windows 7 , assuming you are using a Bluetooth connection .
It's all well and good saying the two are connected , Windows has to know that it is connected to something that is used as a modem 

Ashley


----------



## TonyB25

ashrich said:


> Have you installed the correct bluetooth modem drivers for Windows 7 , assuming you are using a Bluetooth connection .
> It's all well and good saying the two are connected , Windows has to know that it is connected to something that is used as a modem
> 
> Ashley


This does not apply to modern cell phones and tethering.


----------

